# Alternative Cancer Treatment That is not Quackery



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Starting last night and going through the next 9 or so days, 45 min lectures on all aspects of treating cancer with nutrition, supplements, exercise, and lifestyle will be shown free at https://squareone.chrisbeatcancer.com/module1 Today you can watch the first one until 7PM tonight. The first module is an overview, but is well worth watching. This is a holistic sensible approach - not quackery, and sure beats the heck out of chemo or radiation. I would highly recommend. I have prostate cancer and I am pursuing this myself. Please note I have no affiliation with this person whatsoever, other than I am already doing many of the things he suggests, and feeling much better (things I found searching for "I cured myself of cancer"). I have more energy than I have had for years. The other modules will follow, one per day, covering nutrition and other things, and they are also free. They are left up for a day. Normally, he sells these lessons for about $300 or so. If you have cancer or know someone who does, at least watch these to see what this is about. You can probably find much of what this fellow discusses online via Google, but it can be difficult to sort out the good from the goofy. This guy offers good advice. I will try to take notes and summarize his approach after this free period is over.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Cancer isn't straight forward. Lots of interrelationships of the causative factors including gut bacteria which can be affected with proper diet. We're gradually moving away from a one size fits all medical treatment.


----------



## Meinecke (Jun 30, 2017)

Til today there is not real "why it happens" or "why it cures"...
A lot of great alternatives are coming up the horizon right now and i probably would also not go the chemo path...
So many say, no disease thrives in alkalinity systems, so getting acidity out and getting the guts and nutrients straightened out is a good approach...
Others combine methadone with chemo and have great success even with lower poison concentrations...
So hopefully your approach is working out for you...


----------



## SueBee (May 28, 2010)

I agree with you and would like to add my own 2 cents. First I have not had a chance to watch the above mentioned lectures, but I have done lots of looking about cancer. Our oldest daughter has stage 4 colon cancer and I have seen the after effects of standard treatment for me the life long lasting after effects are brutal and it is not really cured, IF I ever get cancer I will do it my way, that being said there are no people exactly alike and so being we all react differently to what we do treating for anything. (No medical training on my end) 

Look into "Essiac" as well. 
Also look into Bio Films, quite the nasty little things that can and do cause recurrence of illness, such as tick fever.
Sugar and processed foods in my opinion are killers, and at some point it all catches up with everyone, young or old.

As with everything in my life I research, have a fantastic Natural Path person to help me and above all if it does not feel right I go with that little nagging feeling and move on to more research. This pertains to every aspect of my health. 

I have a book it is "Plant Medicine by Richo Cech" it does step by step on 136 different Herbs, what they do, what parts to use and how to tincture. But as I said this works for me, there will be those who say I am wasting my money and this way of life is quackery but to each his or her own. have a wonder day.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

I listened to the first two Modules. Here is a summary: 

Module 1: As I mentioned, the first module was an overview and a "pep talk". For someone looking down the barrel of cancer, that is often needed. He assured you that your lifestyle and choices resulted in cancer and your lifestyle and choices can get rid of it. He stated you must commit 100%, for the long haul, 2 years. A short term change might shrink a tumor, but if one goes back to junk food and a sedentary lifestyle, the cancer can come back. 

Module 2: He talked about 3 factors: Nutrition & Lifestyle, Environment, and Stress. Actually, he did not say much about stress (he will later), but he did talk a bit about nutrition, lifestyle and environment. He discussed how Japanese of years back (before they were westernized) had virtually none of the chronic diseases we in the west have. And he also discussed areas in Africa where a plant based diet seemed to make cancer nearly non-existent He said we in the west have a "king's diet" where we eat all we want, whatever we want, including much fatty food and processed foods. He stressed a whole food diet of rice, beans, and raw fruits and vegetables. He also spoke a bit about all the toxic substances we may eat, breath, drink, or come in skin contact with. He mentioned that some personal care items like face creams could be very bad. He also suggested filtered pure water as opposed to chlorinated fluoride water. And he strongly recommended organic foods to avoid pesticides. Also, no smoking, drugs, or drinking. Also, he suggested to work with a doctor to wean off of RX drugs. The toxins tax put a load on our liver. He also stressed daily exercise - "movement is life" he states (more on this later). He mentioned lack of sleep - something I have been struggling with lately but seem to be getting a handle on.

More specifics on foods will follow. Also I look forward to what he says about supplements. These are coming:
Sept 14 | Module 3 - The Anti-Cancer Diet Part 1 
Sept 15 | Module 4 - The Anti-Cancer Diet Part 2 
Sept 16 | Module 5 - How to Detoxify Your Body & Your Environment 
Sept 17 | Module 6 - How to Eliminate Stress & Heal Your Heart 
Sept 18 | Module 7 - Spiritual Healing 
Sept 19 | Module 8 - How Exercise & Rest Activate Healing 
Sept 20 | Module 9 - Cancer Healing Herbs, Teas & Supplements 
Sept 21 | Module 10 - How to Test & Monitor Your Progress


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

I hope this works out for you. If you find that it doesn't, you may want to look into HIFU. My uncle went to Mexico many years ago to have the procedure done and hasn't had any problems since. The US is just coming around to their senses and currently recruiting for a clinical trial. You have to meet their extensive criteria for acceptance though.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Last night he did Module 3, which was part 1 of diet. Some juicing recipes were given including his own which calls for 3-5 carrots, 1-2 celery stalks, 1/2 a beet and several beet greens, a slice of ginger root, and a bit of turmeric root, 1/4 lemon, 1/2 an apple, and a clove of garlic. He drinks this whole mix daily and juices a new batch each morning - that might be tough for me as juicing can take a lot of time with all the mess. But perhaps I can do smoothies instead with my bullet - that takes very little time.

Also he recommends two large salads daily, each containing 1)Leafy Greens = kale, spinach, swiss chard, arugula, watercress 2)Broccoli or broccoli sprouts or bean sprouts 3) Cauliflower, purple cabbage, red onion slice 4) Red, yellow, or green pepper 5)Almonds or walnuts 6) Sprouted lentels or beans (garbonzo) 7) Maybe avocado too. The dressing is sauerkraut and apple cider vinegar & olive oil or flax oil and perhaps some lemon juice. Spices over the top include: Oregano, garlic powder, curry, cayenne pepper, and black pepper.

He stressed how super-duper carrot juice is for fighting cancer along with broccoli and broccoli sprouts. But he recommended against a vitamin A supplement. He explained in detail the benefit of each ingredient along with the negative effects of white sugar, white flour, processed foods, meat, and dairy on the cancer patient.

He stressed organic. I did some research on my own to find which fruits and vegetables potentially contain the most toxic substances. See https://s3.amazonaws.com/storage.qi...lifewellnessstudio.com/images/Dirty-Dozen.jpg among others. The presenter also included carrots as something to buy organically, probably because he ate so many.


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

I gotta be careful. 

If you'll follow the NIH recommendations for micros I'd imagine you get the same thing for free. 

Vitamin A from a supplement cannot be metabolized appropriately. It needs to come from natural sources to expel the excess appropriately. 

This is all avalaible from the NIH.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Michael, thank you so, so much!!! 

I missed Modules 2 & 3! By the time life let go of my ankles long enough to be able to watch them, the links in my email were no longer active. Good thing the summaries are here! 

I would love to be able to watch them, though. Not missing any more. 


.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

I will update this as soon as I can. I have taken lots of notes on modules 4 and 5 and will post. Module 4 was great - it helped me form a regular eating routine with the most effective foods. Up to now it has been pretty random - grab a veggie here or there throughout the day.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

I am looking forward to seeing your notes on #5. I am unable to see that one...

I must say that I am very impressed with the material he is presenting. It is in line with progressive research. No hype or woo-woo stuff. Also impressive is the number of cases of what the medical industry calls "spontaneous remission." It is a term they use when they cannot explain how successful natural cures can be. I forgot the staggering number of case histories that made it into the book titled (if memory serves me right) "Spontaneous Remission."

Did anyone catch that in Module #1?



.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this with us!! This is definitely a game-changer.

I have always suspected it was diet and toxins causing cancer in folks.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

*Here are notes on Modules 4 dealing with diet:*
He talked about the values of some fruits. Bananas, red grapes, strawberries, apples, lemons and grapefruit are very beneficial. Cranberries are perhaps the best.

He gave some smoothie recipes: 1 lemon + 4 apples. 2 cups berries + 1 banana + coconut. Berries + almonds + walnuts + banana + kale or spinach. Extras on smoothies can include Stockton Aloe Vera Gel, hemp seed, chia seed, Goji, acai, mangosteen, moringa, broccoli, cauliflower.

AMLA (Indian gooseberry) has 30 times as much antioxidants - he highly recommends it to be added!

He says, do not fear fruit and its natural sugar! The benefits far outweigh any negatives. Eat lots of fruit.

ANTICANCER DAILY ROUTINE - This is what he did, from morning to evening

First thing in the day, 16-20 oz of good water. Can add things like lemon juice, green powder, tea, etc.
10-20 min of morning exercise (ANYTHING)
30 min devotions
Make juice for the day. 64 oz (This is the juice from Module 3)
Have juice for breakfast
Midmorning piece of tart fruit (apple or grapefruit)
Lunch is GIANT salad (Eat TWO of these each day!) These are outlined in Module 3
Fruit smoothie afternoon snack. Also snack on nuts (almonds, walnuts) or fruit. Dates and figs too!
Light exercise right before dinner. Exercise after dinner.
Giant salad for dinner.
He discussed transition to some higher calorie items and cooked foods. He says that you should start with raw uncooked fruits and vegetables to start (up to 90 days), but you will see weight loss. To keep weight up and add protein, you can do so with beans of different types and rice, sweet potato, quinoa.

He mentioned oatmeal (my favorite). Add nuts (not peanuts), chia, cinnamin, fruit, and black strap molasses. (NO mention of honey, nor any mention on his blog) I use raw honey, but I guess I will just use it sparingly.

He did not mention peanut butter, but from his blog he strongly recommends to avoid peanuts, even organic, as they can contain a fungus aflatoxin that can cause cancer. I would add peanut butter to my oatmeal, but I will stop that. But from his blog, coconut oil is OK, so I can use that instead. No mention of almond milk, nor on his blog.

He talked about sparingly eating meat. He ate wild caught salmon and grass fed lamb a few times a week after his initial 90 days on all fruit/veg. He says, boiling or cooking at lower heat is best. Cooking at high heat (grilling) can result in heterocyclic amines and polycyclic aromatic hydrocarbons, but if the meat is marinated with garlic, ginger, rosemary, thyme,& chili powder the harmful effects of grilling are negated. Also ground meat from a store is full of bacteria.

Principles of eating meat

Organic grass fed (I would think wild deer would be good)
Ground meat should be avoided
Cook well
High temperature cooking of meat is bad, don’t barbecue
Marinate or boil or stew
Eat sparingly
He mentioned the Keytogenic Diet and did not see merit from it. In his blog he is openly critical of it.


----------



## Pyrpup2016 (Sep 11, 2016)

Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

> I have prostate cancer .


Prostrate cancer is the slowest of all cancers, men usually die of old age before dying of prostrate cancer.
Not downplaying your cancer, just stating that different cancers progress at different rates and what may work on one is worthless on another type.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

There is a common thread between Chris' modules and other proponents of natural healing.

The more I watch these modules, the more I am reminded of a very excellent book, _Anticancer - A New Way of Life_ by David Servan-Schreiber, MD, PhD. 

So far, what I have heard and read what Chris Wark says (website & modules) is also present in this book.

Dr. Servan-Schreiber is a scientist, researcher, and physician who was diagnosed with brain cancer. His book is the result of his intensive research of medical literature and natural methods that would help improve the odds of surviving cancer. He is convinced that "we can all powerfully strengthen our bodies' natural defenses against cancer..."

After more than a million copies sold, he also met a "considerable number of patients who had changed the course of their illness with the advice that is given here..." (in the book)

The book explores cancer's weaknesses, the anticancer environment, the anticancer mind, defusing fear, anticancer foods and much more. The Chicago Tribune calls it "the common sense blueprint for healthy living."

Here is an excerpt from his website, www.anticancerbook.com

The book,_ Anticancer_ tells us:

- Why the traditional Western diet creates the conditions for disease and how to develop a science-based anticancer diet
- How and why sugar and stress feed cancer and ways to achieve life balance and good nutrition to combat it
- Why the effects of helplessness and unhealed wounds affect our ability to restore health
- How to minimize environmental toxins
- How to find the right blend of traditional and alternative health care
(and more)

Dr. David Servan-Schreiber's website/blog is crammed with informative science-backed posts that validate natural methods. You can also receive the Anticancer e-newsletter and the latest cancer research by Dr. David Servan-Schreiber in your email (free). His Facebook page is a good one to follow: https://www.facebook.com/Anticancer/

These things could be of benefit to you if you miss some or all of Chris' modules that are mentioned in this thread, or if you cannot afford to buy the digital/print versions of his modules. 

.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Module 5 - Here are my notes.

Your body is ALWAYS detoxifying via the liver and kidneys!
Toxins overload your system. 
The lymphatic system transmits toxins. 
Sweat eliminates toxins. So exercise helps! 

Your liver has two phases:
1) It is a garbage collector
2) It eliminates the garbage

A whole food diet helps a lot. More passing waste (fiber), less garbage. 

By converting to organic, amount of toxic substances like pesticides, herbicides, fungicides etc went down significantly in urine of people in study in the first few weeks.

Farmed animal products = more toxins.

WATER
No chlorine or fluoride in water! Get a countertop distiller. Or a Burkey water filter. 

NO Flue Shot! (Mercury) NO Tuna! NO fish at top of food chain. 

NO Cheese as it has sodium aluminum phosphate in it (Ingredients will say “salt”)

Avoid Aluminum Sulfate (some baking powders) too! 

Stop using talcum powder, store bought douche, and switch to organic tampons or pads. Or a diva cup (whatever that is). 

Dental work can result in mercury in fillings. 
A root canal can be a cause of cancer! (Remove the tooth instead)


Check for RADON in your house and STOP using cleaners with harsh fumes (bleach for example)

No candles or incense.

Living near large power lines might be harmful. 

Don’t sleep with electronics near your head. (I question the validity of this)

Don’t live in a “cancer cluster”, i.e. a toxic area. This is SO TRUE! See https://www.google.com/search?q=cancer+alley& 

Get plenty of good water and fiber – this moves toxins out of your body. 

Broccoli Sprouts are the most potent liver detoxifyer food! They are cheap, taste good, and you just toss them on your salad. 

Water Fasting will detox your body. Gives your body a break. Your body can then do repair. 3 days is optimal. Your body stores toxins in fat. Fasting will feel terrible! Check with a doctor before doing this. 

Juice fasting can also work to detox. 5-10 days followed by all raw fruits and vegetables.

Movement, sweat, deep breathing all help to carry away toxins. EXERCISE! No strenuous exercise if you are water fasting. 

Deep breathing should be done each day! Breath in deeply, then out. Repeat 10 times. See Wynn-hoff method on Google. Do sitting down, not standing!

Supplements can detoxify. Cilantro, milk thistle, red clover and burdock root. Chlorella is best! 

Coffee enemas are for liver detoxification. Stimulates liver to increase more bile. Can get a kit on Amazon. 

Ozone therapy. Drink ozone infused water. Increases blood oxygen. See soda.com 

In short, I would summarize this as "Don't put anything in your body via food, breathing, drinking, or contact that does not belong there - it uses up valuable resources needed to fight your cancer."


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

*Module 6 – Stress Relief & Healing Your Heart*

60% of health and healing related to stress. Bitterness, negativity, unforgiveness, fear (his estimate)

Negativity triggers stress.

Adrenaline increases your heart rate, elevates your blood pressure and boosts energy supplies. Cortisol, the primary stress hormone, increases sugars (glucose) in the bloodstream, enhances your brain's use of glucose and increases the availability of substances that repair tissues.

Cortisol also curbs functions that would be nonessential or detrimental in a fight-or-flight situation. It alters immune system responses and suppresses the digestive system, the reproductive system and growth processes. This complex natural alarm system also communicates with regions of your brain that control mood, motivation and fear.

Stress hormones switch off your immune system!

Acute stress is temporary – your body goes back to normal.

Chronic stress is ongoing – we keep in slightly elevated stress. Our body then does not function right.

NEED a Peaceful Quiet Life that is conducive to health and healing

Sources of Stress:

Negativity and negative info (don’t need to know every problem! Turn off the news) Avoid negative nellies.
People. Get out of a job/relationship that is abusive or very stressful. Avoid those that are abusing you or dragging you into stressful situations. Make kids follow rules. Draw clear boundaries with family members that you must live with.
Problems and problem avoidance (procrastination). Don’t do things as an escape from unresolved problems. Often, what you want to do the least is what you need to do the most! Take care of what needs to be done. A “TO DO” list helps!
Projects, more than you can handle! Saying “yes” to too many things.
Make a two-column table listing all sources of stress in one column and the solution in the other column.

Unforgiveness can cause stress!


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Thank you SO much, Michael. I was interrupted in the last half of Module 6 and it went *poof* by the time I could get back to it. You made my day.


.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

"Cancer is a complex multi-factor disease." That's a quote from the article at the link. Researchers are finding evidence that bacteria play a part in the development of cancer. To the extent that probiotics and prebiotics can affect the process, they may be of benefit. The question is whether there can be an effect after the cancer has been initiated.

http://www.gutmicrobiotaforhealth.c...ect-preventing-cancer-interview-nuria-malats/


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Darren said:


> "Cancer is a complex multi-factor disease." That's a quote from the article at the link. Researchers are finding evidence that bacteria play a part in the development of cancer. To the extent that probiotics and prebiotics can affect the process, they may be of benefit. The question is whether there can be an effect after the cancer has been initiated.
> 
> http://www.gutmicrobiotaforhealth.c...ect-preventing-cancer-interview-nuria-malats/


Thanks for bringing this up! I kind of glossed over this from Module 3 and did not stress this. In the two big salads that he recommends daily, he tops them with sauerkraut and he discussed the benefits of this probiotic. I just spent $7 for a pint of sauerkraut that did not contain preservatives that I got from a whole foods store (ouch!). But all other sauerkrauts had a bunch of preservatives. I need to start making my own kraut! There are some other good non-dairy probiotics. See https://www.google.com/search?q=non+dairy+probiotics

Modules 7 & 8 summaries coming soon!


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Fermented foods are considered prebiotics. That seems to be how food can benefit health enhancing bacteria and diminish bacteria that may harm health. That contrasts with probiotic which contains bacteria.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Module 7 – Spiritual Healing - This is how Chris depended on his Christian faith as part of his healing.

He starts with the following verse that he relied on to make sense of what happened to him:
_Romans 8:28 – And we know that all things work together for good to those who love God, to those who are the called according to His purpose._

He made a choice to believe that God would use this cancer for good.

He said, at first, that he questioned why God would do this to him. He believed that it was not God’s will for him to be sick. (I would question this as I believe all things happen for a reason, but I am over twice his age from when he got cancer. If I were 26 and in as rough of shape as he was I would probably want to think differently)

He mentioned the promises made in Psalm 103: _Bless the Lord, O my soul; And all that is within me, bless His holy name!
Bless the Lord, O my soul, And forget not all His benefits: Who forgives all your iniquities,
Who heals all your diseases_ 

He states that he firmly believes John 14:6 J_esus said to him, “I am the way, the truth, and the life. No one comes to the Father except through Me._

He mentioned Hebrews 13:8 _Jesus Christ is the same yesterday, today, and forever. _
God/Jesus is the same - He still heals as he did when he was on earth as Jesus Christ.

He mentioned healing verses like Matthew 12:9 Matthew 14:36, Matthew 15:30, and many others. His point was to believe in healing. Don't doubt. 

He mentioned that in Mark 6, Jesus works were hampered by unbelief, but in spite of this Jesus still healed those with faith. 

He said if you are struggling with unbelief, ask God for help to have faith. (I agree with this wholeheartedly - when doubt creeps in I pray)

Surround yourself with people of faith that believe you can be healed rather than those that doubt. Seek those that will pray for you. Pray yourself for healing. (I have had people at church, in love, try to persuade me to get surgery. I appreciate their care and concern, but still it can rattle me a bit. So I go back in prayer)

He quoted Isaiah 53:5 _But He was wounded for our transgressions, He was bruised for our iniquities; The chastisement for our peace was upon Him, And by His stripes we are healed._

He said our sickness is either from God (to get our attention) or from our choices (bad food and habits), or from the choices of others (bad environment, air, toxic water) . You need to surrender to God. And if you are living a double-life, confess your sins and turn your life around.

He does not believe it could be God’s will for you to be sick. God is not glorified in sickness. (Again, I question this. Not because I know the answer. But rather because I don't think anyone can fully understand this as mere people of the flesh)

He closes with Psalm 34:19 _Many are the afflictions of the righteous, But the Lord delivers him out of them all._ 
and Matthew 7: 7-12 – _Ask and you will receive, seek and you will find him._
*
Note that I have notes on the remaining 3 modules. I will post them as soon as I can!*


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

*Module 8 Exercise and Rest*

In western nations, we don’t get enough exercise and we don’t get enough rest!
Movement = Life! When you are moving, your blood is circulating. Move more!

Two Most Important Things: Organic Plant Based Diet & Exercise (move more)

Movement throughout the day is very beneficial. Better than a single workout.

Sitting may be the new smoking! Move every hour (5 min walk). Move throughout the day! Also, moderate exercise 6 days a week. Exercise and lifting will also keep your bones from losing mass. Exercise increases blood circulation but also helps move away waste via lymphatic circulation.

A Finnish study on twins showed that exercise reduced death by 66%!

Another study showed that breast cancer patients that walked 30 min a day and ate 5 or more servings of fruits & vegetables a day had half the rate of recerance after 9 years!

Another study of early stage prostate cancer patients that walked or biked 20 min or more a day had a 30% decreased risk of dying from prostate cancer AND a 30% decreased risk of dying from any other cause compared to the men who were less active. (That would be me - I need to do this!)

In a 2014 Colon cancer patients that exercised 7 or more hours per week were 37% less likely to die from any cause. Also, those that watched 5 or more hours per day had a higher rate of death!

Chris recommends a single person trampoline (rebounder). (This would be good for those snowed in, but I can simply get out and shovel or wade through my snow!)

Your lymph system NEEDS exercise. Deep breathing alone can help. Create daily habits that do this. 5 or 10 minutes at a time to make 30-60 minutes total per day. (I do something a little more intense for 30 min at a time like light running, brisk walk, or biking every other day). Anything is OK except chlorinated pools - chlorine is a poison.

Extreme exercise can be bad! Don’t run for an hour or two – it stresses you and suppresses your immunity for up to 72 hours! Don’t push too hard in strength training – now is not the time for this! Don't start training for a marathon or half-marathon!

Sleeping less than 7 hours per night are 3 times more likely to get a cold! (I just got a cold this fall because my job and sleep issues caused me to lose sleep for 4 days straight – you may have to talk to your supervisor to explain your need for rest in such situations and even take a sick day if you have that luxury)

Workaholics getting 4 hours per night might accomplish more, but their life might be very short!

Breast cancer and colon cancer studies showed those getting 6 or less hours per night had a significantly higher chance of getting the cancer than those that slept longer.

A mouse study showed those with interrupted sleep developed larger tumors!

Interrupted sleep results in immune system suppression.

White noise like a fan or air purifier can help. (I run a fan year round).

He recommends 8-10 hours of sleep. (Oh how I wish!) He recommends getting to sleep BEFORE 10PM.

Sleep in complete darkness! Light interrupts melatonin. Melatonin promotes cancer cell death.

Steps to improve sleep

Block out ALL light! No night lights. No TV on. Recommends a “Sunrise Alarm Clock” that gradually wakes you.
Stress interrupts sleep. Stop worrying. (This is big with me – I need to turn to prayer on this as the stupidest things will wake me at 3AM)
Caffeine and alcohol interrupt melatonin production. RX drugs may also interrupt – talk to your doctor on this.
A cool room helps sleep.
Use white noise like a fan or other source. My own note: If your spouse snores, get them to remedy this. Breathe Right strips might help. This woke me the last two nights, even with my fan running!
Take naps.
Take a day of rest. Your Sabbath. Saturday or Sunday, or whatever other day you designate. Just relax on that day. No work. Be at peace. Quiet.

(One must not that the author Chris is in his late 30’s, not late 50’s. I had far fewer sleep issues at his age. But then again had I lived a healthier lifestyle I might have fewer issues now when I am in my late 50’s. I am already doing most of the things he suggests. Do the best you can!)

He closes with Isaiah 40:31 _But those who wait on the Lord Shall renew their strength; They shall mount up with wings like eagles, They shall run and not be weary, They shall walk and not faint._

Like nearly all the modules, there are incredible testimonies of those naturally healed of cancer at the end.
*
Modules 9 and 10 coming!*


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

*Module 9 – Supplements*

My Own Thoughts: I was a bit overwhelmed by this module! Mostly by the cost of all of these. One could easily spend over $1000/mo and not even buy all of the recommended supplements! I would focus on nutrition first (as Chris says to do). Then, my own thinking is to search on the internet to see if a particular supplement will benefit your particular cancer. I would lean toward the whole food supplements.

HERE IS WHAT CHRIS HAD TO SAY:

Some supplements can be dangerous if you have an existing condition or are taking an RX. Or if you overuse. Be careful!

*Supplements alone, with bad diet and/or sedentary lifestyle will most likely not help you.*

I am just going to list what he discusses along with benefits. He lists 4 categories: Whole food supplements, Extracts and Nutraceuticals, Teas, and Detoxification Supplements.

*Whole Food Supplements*
Aloa Vera - contains 75 or more active compounds. Accelerates healing. Stockton Aloe is what he recommends. $245 (ouch)

Amla (Indian Gooseberry) - best antioxidant you can find. He mentioned this previously. Affordable (I will get this)

Apricot Kernels (B17 laetril) - used for many years in Mexican clinics. Affordable. About 15-30 per day for ave person. Double that for advanced dose. (I am going to look into this, but would not take more that 10 a day)

Moringa - 10 times the vitamin A of carrots, 17 times the calcium of milk, 15 times the potassium of bananas. 25 times the iron of spinach. 9 times the protein of yogurt. $10-20 per can of powder on Amazon (I think I will get some)

Get organic Moringa powder on Amazon. Add to your juice! 
*
Nutraceuticals and Plant Extracts*

Beta Glucan - enhances immune system

Black Seed Oil - immune booster and recognized by traditional medical community as possible help in curing cancer. 2 TBSP per day. $25 per 16 oz which will last only 16 days. About $50/mo.

Colloidal Silver - a natural antibiotic (use as directed!)

Turmeric & Curcumin = probably the one thing you ABSOLUTELY should be taking. He recommends Bosmeric SR at 6/day, but that would cost about $120/mo! There are many other sources that cost far less. If you take in turmeric via curry, always include black pepper.

Vitamin D3 - #1 cancer fighting vitamin. It is inexpensive. I take 1 tablet per day. Don't take too much - it is fat soluble and can build up. Get in the sun if you can as it is the best natural source! Keep your D3 level at 60 or more.

Vitamin C - intravenious C is best but very expensive! Amla can give you this vitamin affordably. Pills are very inexpensive. You can take several a day - this vitamin is water soluble.

Boswellia (Frankincense) – Powerful anti-inflammatories (Synergistic Effect with Curcumin)

Mushrooms are an immune booster. There are also mushroom supplements, but if you eat them each day a supplement may not be needed.

*Probiotics*
Gut bacteria affects your health. ADP by biotics research is one that Chris mentions. Recommends once per meal and bedtime. Cost about $45/mo

Another is Biotics Research FC-Cidal

Also mentioned are Quercetin – an anti-cancer flavenoid. Binds to excess iron.

Proteolytic Enzymes = protein digesting enzymes

Proteolytic Enzymes attack protein around cancer cells and expose them.

Brands include Nutricology Pancreas & Wobenzym

(I will stick to the sauerkraut and cider vinegar as well as the effect of all the fresh veggies for now)


*Anticancer Teas*
Dandelion Root Tea - 2 or more cups a day (I read of an account of a fellow getting healed from advanced prostate cancer with this, but only one account)

Essiac Tea Essiac Four Herb Formula made from sheep sorrel, burdock root, slippery elm bark, and turkey rhubarb root. Another is Essiac 8 Herb Tea

Other health promoting teas include green tea, white tea, rooibos tea, and hibiscus tea.

ALWAYS add lemon to your tea! Increases the absorbability.


*Detoxification Supplements*

HMD Heavy Metal Detox
HMD Herbal Drainage Formula

Coffee Enemas – Accelerate Liver Detox Kit available at Amazon.

Dr. Clark’s Parasite Cleanse

The Incurables Program at herbdoc.com (He would take this if he had 30 days to live)

Work your way, not too much too soon. *Do the research on your own. 

Remember that NUTRITION is KEY! Focus on that first. *


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

Anyone considering this path needs to read this:

https://integrativeoncology-essenti...edicine-gurus-are-misleading-cancer-patients/ 

And this:

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Max_Gerson


The first article addresses Chris directly, a ways in.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Skamp said:


> I gotta be careful.
> 
> If you'll follow the NIH recommendations for micros I'd imagine you get the same thing for free.
> 
> ...


Instead of vitamin A which is toxic in high does, taking a carotenoid supplement with a mix of the different types at high levels is safe.


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

Darren said:


> Instead of vitamin A which is toxic in high does, taking a carotenoid supplement with a mix of the different types at high levels is safe.


http://www.m.webmd.com/vitamins/ai/ingredientmono-999/beta-carotene


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Darren said:


> Instead of vitamin A which is toxic in high does, taking a carotenoid supplement with a mix of the different types at high levels is safe.


I am going with carrots. Now at 5/day but I think I will ramp up to 7 or 8 soon. All juiced with beet, celery, apple, and ginger root. Sure tastes great!


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Know your carotenoids: http://lpi.oregonstate.edu/mic/dietary-factors/phytochemicals/carotenoids


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

You can rewatch (or watch for the first time) any of the modules this weekend. Go to https://squareone.chrisbeatcancer.com/encore-weekend


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

The China Study has a wealth of information on cancer.


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

kinderfeld said:


> The China Study has a wealth of information on cancer.


That study has a lot of skeptics. Here is an example. 

https://sciencebasedmedicine.org/385/


----------



## AliciaN83 (Apr 10, 2018)

The China study is a great resource beside everything is going to have skepticism.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

The latest possible natural cure that I believe has a LOT of merit is ginger. See https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3426621/ for some promising evidence, in addition to several anecdotal testimonies I found. I am giving this a try right now, consuming about 3/4 of a pound of fresh ginger per week. May try the extract soon. Stay tuned!


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

“Although the constituent phytochemicals present in ginger, in particular, gingerols, shogaols and paradols, are being rigorously tested for their anticancer properties, it is becoming increasingly recognisable that the gainful effects of fruits and vegetables are due to an additive and/or synergistic interplay of the composite mixture of phytochemicals present in whole foods rather than the constituent single agents alone”

Ginger alone? You’re looking for a magic bullet.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

No, not ginger alone for me personally, but combined with a whole food diet rich in uncooked fruits and vegetables coupled with good rest, stress reduction, and regular exercise. But there have been a few accounts where ginger alone supposedly cured prostate cancer. After all, the experiments I cited at https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3426621/ did not involve a diet change for the mice, yet the ginger killed prostate cancer cells and left other cells alone. See fig 1 below. But if I am reading the study correctly, it appears the ginger only halted progression. But hey, I would welcome any magic bullet as an alternative to the conventional treatments, all of which really stink in the side effects.


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

MichaelZ said:


> The latest possible natural cure that I believe has a LOT of merit is ginger. See https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3426621/ for some promising evidence, in addition to several anecdotal testimonies I found. I am giving this a try right now, consuming about 3/4 of a pound of fresh ginger per week. May try the extract soon. Stay tuned!



First, read the article. Second, report in honesty. 

Be honest with yourself, ginger in and of itself is not going to cure anything. 

You’re chasing rainbows, and perpetuating the same.


----------



## 1948CaseVAI (May 12, 2014)

Lets face it, cancer is a frightening, ugly disease that cuts many lives short. It cheats many of us out of years of good life. However, wishing it were not so doesn't make it go away.

I worked inside a data center for 12 years and retired (2nd retirement) out of there three years ago but still keep up on many of the employees. There were many complex environmental issues there such as constant EMF and a host of exotic chemicals and products made with exotic manufactuing methods and materials. We developed a sort of cancer cluster (not an official cluster, but of 45 or 50 people we had a cancer rate of about 15% - mostly breast, colon, pancreatic, and melanoma).

Of those who followed the advice of mainstream treatment, they are mostly alive now. Those who followed nutrition or Gerson or crystals and mirrors for that matter, they are all dead. Call me simple, but that speaks a lot to me.

One technician who followed Gerson for several months had an epiphany and realized that as she had provided stellar nourishment to her body she was also supplying stellar nourishment and energy to her tumor. Her tumor was well-fed and thriving, until it killed her.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

MichaelZ said:


> *Module 6 – Stress Relief & Healing Your Heart*
> 
> 60% of health and healing related to stress. Bitterness, negativity, unforgiveness, fear (his estimate)
> 
> ...


Stress is my biggest problem. I'm working on it. No drama allowed. Other biggie for me is low income. Its very expensive to buy fresh fruit and veggies. I'm sure they suggest non gmo non pre bagged because of contamination ( bagged lettus is the newest recall. And food shopping once a month would hinder fresh eating.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Yes, stress is big. I periodically remind family members to help keep the stress down for my health sake and they do. Also going without needed sleep is stressful. Since I often wake in the middle of the night, I will go to bed at 9 if I can so as to get at least 7 total hours of sleep.

With regard to the cost of produce, I get mine at Aldi. If the cost is not too high I buy organic, but otherwise I just make sure to wash the produce well. My daughter, who has a weight problem, started eating more like me and was able to lose over 20 pounds. I buy produce once a week.

With regard to GMO food, the big culprits are soy and corn. These are used extensively in processed food and as feed for commercially raised meat.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I am still reading about fasting. There are some references to fasting for cancer prevention. If I find any reference to treatmet, I will let you know.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I found this. It covers the subject and seems even handed. 

https://www.osher.ucsf.edu/patient-...tions/cancer-and-fasting-calorie-restriction/


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Great article Alice! I like to see articles like this done by university research groups or other credible parties to validate claims made. I would try fasting, but I don't want to lose any more weight since I would have all the people I know treating me like I was on death's edge - I already got a bit of that when I dropped 8 or so pounds when I went on my vegetarian cancer fighting diet. But I might try a short term water fast. From what I have read from credible sources, dropping off any extra fat is a good idea if you have prostate cancer, and my General Practice doctor thought so as well. And my GP is supportive of my anti-inflammatory diet, provided I keep a close eye on my PSA readings.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

Michael when did you get diagnosed and did you use any traditional treatment initially?

I was reading last night about how the Epstein Barr Virus is implicated in several diseases like lupus and types of cancer. The article I was reading said that in developed countries most folks have been infected by age 20. In underdeveloped countries most children by the age of 2 had been infected.

Curiously a heart drug called spiranolactone is found as of a yr. or so ago to inhibit the virus. It is being researched as an alternative anti-viral. I don't know if any of this info is helpful to you or others reading this post.


----------



## 1948CaseVAI (May 12, 2014)

light rain said:


> Michael when did you get diagnosed and did you use any traditional treatment initially?
> 
> I was reading last night about how the Epstein Barr Virus is implicated in several diseases like lupus and types of cancer. The article I was reading said that in developed countries most folks have been infected by age 20. In underdeveloped countries most children by the age of 2 had been infected.
> 
> Curiously a heart drug called spiranolactone is found as of a yr. or so ago to inhibit the virus. It is being researched as an alternative anti-viral. I don't know if any of this info is helpful to you or others reading this post.


Spironolactone is a diuretic with a hormonal component. It causes you to shed water and can inerfere with hormones. It is most commonly given to women because in men it can cancel testosterone. I guess if a guy doesn't mind taking a chance on being basically a eunuch it is OK but when I found out what it was I threw it away and stayed away. I can take a different water pill. I suppose that since prostate cancer seems to be energized by testosterone there might be a value in taking it is that is your cancer.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

1948CaseVAI, when I read your post I realized that I was not aware of the effect on testosterone. That being said if a diuretic can prolong and improve a life threatened either by CHF, cancer or lupus I would think trade off would be a no-brainer. 

This research that I read about last night is still in the early stages so I don't when and if it will be incorporated into patient treatment. But it brings hope...

BTW, women are much more than the mammary glands they were born with and men are much more than their anatomical parts also.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

light rain said:


> Michael when did you get diagnosed and did you use any traditional treatment initially?


I was officially diagnosed with prostate cancer last June. The only treatment offered was surgery, which I declined. Surgery would guarantee 5 years, but after that, if I had the nasty type to begin with, the cancer would come back, according to the New England Journel of Medicine study that led to doctors no longer giving a psa test unless requested. But now that I know I have the cancer, I test psa on my own or at the clinic every 3 months or so.

Thanks for the information you provided!


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

Michael, thanks for the info. I hope that the steps that you are taking are successful. 
The information I share is an attempt to help but with no guarantees or ringing endorsements. In reality we are looking for illness/health answers just as you are and as a lot of other folks.

Where do you get the test for psa that you can do on your own?


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

I use home health testing at about $30. Results are comparable to the clinic. The finger prick device does not work too well for me so I have my son who is studying nursing draw some blood. You can get syringes at a feed store - same ones used in a clinic. Turn around time to get results is two to three weeks. https://www.homehealthtesting.com/psa-test-p-36.html


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

Thank you! Appreciate the info.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Well, it has been 2 years now since I started this diet. Have had many PSA checks (every 3-6 months) and my PSA has not gone up since the biopsy (Praise God!). In fact, it steadily went down until last spring when it went up a little, and then back down a little. Had a prostate MRI a month ago and my urologist said I could keep monitoring as there was no progression in my prostate cancer. I have learned that Vitamin D is a key factor and I have been supplementing since day one of this diet. In fact, there was an apparent correlation in my Vitamin D vs. PSA. I found a well documented study that also showed this correlation as well. With regard to Chris Beat Cancer, I am yet to learn of someone that has died due to his advice (I have searched). Still, some of the people he associates with leave me a little nervous - he seems to embrace most any alternative treatment. But his diet is a good one - it will benefit you in many ways, from far less inflammation to obtaining and maintaining a stable healthy weight that won't vary more than a couple pounds over a year. But best to couple his advice with frequent monitoring. And his (Chris Beat Cancer) advice on reducing stress and prayer is good - I give glory to God!


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

About 6 years ago, both my primary care doctor and my urologist were sure I had prostate cancer. I had a free PSA lab done and it said relatively low cancer risk. I had my pc doc run another test and it also came back as low risk. At the time my PSA was about 8. My doctor had also felt a hard spot on my prostate.

I had 6 months until I turned 65 and was eligible for Medicare, so I put off getting a biopsy until then. For the next 6 months, I went on a fish/seafood, fruit, and vegetable diet. I walked at least 30 miles a week and got at least 2 hours of sun every day. I took some supplements, but don't remember exactly which ones. I followed many of the recommendations from the anti-cancer book.

As soon as I received my Medicare card, I scheduled an MRI. They also scheduled me for an MRI guided biopsy the next day. By the time I got to my car after having the MRI, the doctor had already left me a message saying no cancer, go on home, no need for biopsy.

I'll never know if I had cancer and cured it, or if I never had it. But I still try to follow what I did for that 6 months, although I am not quite as motivated now as when I thought I might have cancer.

Over the next 5 years, my PSA has gone up and down, hitting a high of 13. I had my 2nd MRI about a year ago and again, no cancer. I do have BPH and prostatitis, so that's likely the cause of the high PSA. I eat a low inflammation diet, do a lot of walking, and take some supplements that help reduce inflammation.

I just remembered the other important thing I did. Cancer needs sugar to grow and survive, which is one reason fasting can be a great addition to your program. What I did was try to get my fasting blood glucose (FBG) below 70. That seems to be about the magic number where glucose is low enough to possibly effect cancer. For several weeks I was able to keep it mostly in the 60's and weight just fell off me.

There's no one right way to beat cancer. I think the best strategy is one that uses several complementary strategies.

If you ever have to have medical treatment, explore proton therapy and some of the newer radiation therapies.


----------

